# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  Martech update Box III V0.1.2.2269-CLIP update 0.0.9.76

## mohamed73

*Martech update Box III V0.1.2.2269, CLIP update 0.0.9.76*   *Latest Update :*   * - Ford, 6000 CD, 7M5T-14C044-BA by Sony 
	 - Ford, 6000 CD, 7S7T-18C939-BF by Sony 
	 - Renault, EL-1255L-A, 280 600000 4R, 24C16 by Clarion 
	 - KDC-5090B, 24C01 by Kenwood 
	 - Mitsubishi, Navigation System, MZ312960, 93C46 by Mitsubishi 
	 - VW, RNS 315 EU, 3C8 035 279J by Technisat 
	 - VW, RNS 315 EU, 3C8 035 279L by Technisat 
	 - VW, RNS 315 EU, 3C8 035 279R by Technisat 
	 - **************, Traffic Pro, BE-4745, 24C04 by Becker* 
How to update Box III?  Run martech_ams3.exe or download:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Check supported models and functions in demo version:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Check our Youtobe channel for videos:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

